# [script] pouvoir mettre à jour seulement une catégorie!

## tuXXX

Bonjour!

Je suis nouvellement inscrit sur ce forum (avant je le parcourais car il est vraiment très intéressant !)

Bon, alors tout d'abord la petite histoire... Je fais partie (en tant que membre) d'un forum assez actif du côté de linux (http://www.pcinpact.com/forums/rubrique_20.htm) (mais qui n'a pas la prétention de discuter de linux/gentoo d'une manière aussi précise qu'ici, c'est largement plus général).

Sur un topic dédié à gentoo, la question suivante s'est posée : "comment mettre à jour seulement une catégorie, de la même façon que emerge -uD world?"

Nous en sommes finalement parvenus à créer un petit script bash qui liste les packets à mettre à jour pour une catégorie choisie (et même avec des expressions rationelles!!).

Donc pour faire profiter la communautée, voici donc ce script... c'est un simple script bash, et c'est sous licence GNU GPLv2 :

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# UpdCateg

# Lists packages that have to be updated in a category

# For Gentoo@PC INpact

#

# By tuXXX and Duke98

# http://www.pcinpact.com/forum/rubrique_20.htm

# Released under GNU-GPL v2

#

function packageName

{

  LIST=`echo $1 | tr '-' ' '`

  OUT=""

  for i in $LIST

  do

     if [ `echo $i | cut -c 1 | tr -d '[:digit:]'` ]

     then OUT="$OUT-$i"

     else break

     fi

  done

  echo $OUT | cut -c 2-

}

if [ "$1" ]

then echo -n "";

else

  echo "Usage : $0 categorie"

  echo ""

  echo "categorie examples :"

  echo "    media-plugins"

  echo "    \"sys-*\""

  exit 0

fi

cat=`echo $1 | awk -F "/" '{print $1}'`

if ! ls -d /var/db/pkg/$cat 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null

then

  echo "Erreur : mauvaise catégorie !" 1>&2

  exit 1

fi

PACKAGES=`emerge -puD world | cut -c 16- | grep $1 | awk {'print $1'}`

if [ ! "$PACKAGES" ]

then

  echo "Rien a mettre à jour" 1>&2

  exit 2

fi

EMERGE_LIST=""

for pack in $PACKAGES

do

  EMERGE_LIST="$EMERGE_LIST "`packageName $pack`

done

echo $EMERGE_LIST
```

En gros, il suffit de lancer en faisant "emerge `UpdCateg.sh sys-apps`" .

Toute remarque est évidemment appréciée (même pour dire que ça sert à rien  :Laughing:  )Last edited by tuXXX on Sat Apr 02, 2005 12:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

bienvenue sur le forum gentoo  :Smile: 

et merci pour cette contribution ...

Mais ... ca sert a quoi de mettre seulement 1 categorie a jour ?

----------

## sireyessire

merci mais faudrait peut-être le proposer sur ce forum:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html

il est tout beau et fait pour ça

----------

## tuXXX

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> merci mais faudrait peut-être le proposer sur ce forum:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-51.html
> 
> il est tout beau et fait pour ça

 

Ok, c'est parti  :Razz: 

EDIT : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2260979.html

----------

